# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Wat kan ik doen? Lust geen fruit

## MartinGroningen

Beste mensen ,

Ik lus al vanaf mijn 12e (ben nu 24) geen fruit , ik eet het ook niet meer. gekke is ik lus wel Goedemorgen van campina wanneer het gemalen is zeg maar. 

Maar zodra ik een appel wil eten , dan ga ik echt over me nek .  :Frown:  Maar ik wil zo graag fruit eten omdat het gezond voor me is  :Wink:  Weten jullie hoe ik dit ga aanpakken ? of tips of weet ik het  :Smile:  

groetjes martin

----------


## dotito

Je kan eventueel wat fruit in de blender steken, je kan daar een smoothie van maken lekker, gezond en zo krijg je ook al je vitamines binnen. Of anders fruit uitpersen. Als je campina lust zal je dit ook wel lusten. 

Groetjes do

----------


## sietske763

je hebt ook verschillende smaken vloeibaar fruit in de supermarkt ;hero fruit today.

----------

